# PADILLA FUMAS-SMOKEABLE or NOT ?



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

:?:Have an idea to try PADILLA FUMAS Torpedo. Always like to sample $1 sticks to see if the are at least smokeable, meaning the just have a mild tobacco taste with no bad and lingering after taste.:yuck: Would hope Padilla's most generic stick would be at least smokeable. Don't want to buy 20, even though they only cost about $20. Anyone have the facts about this stick. Did not see it listed in the reviews at all. thanks for the quick input. rich


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love em!!! They come a little moist and fresh rolled tasting, but with a little age and a nice 65% nap, they really are quite a good cigar...leathery, nutty, earthy, oaky and smooth...buy them and dont look back, everything Padilla makes is quality IMHO, from the Fumas to the Miami....enjoy


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

PunchMan6 said:


> I love em!!! They come a little moist and fresh rolled tasting, but with a little age and a nice 65% nap, they really are quite a good cigar...leathery, nutty, earthy, oaky and smooth...buy them and dont look back, everything Padilla makes is quality IMHO, from the Fumas to the Miami....enjoy


Excellent, thank you. Have at least one stick or more of each line (I think 9) coming Friday. COMPLETELY PADILLA!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just give em a shot, everyone has different tastes!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I am going by PunchMan6 review and the fact thus far Padilla has not made a 'BAD' cigar. Some underachievers, but I think once you smoke the very good Cazadores, SIG 1932, being the best I have smoked this far, you expect every stick to equal or exceed them. Every brand, as far as I have seen, has a "average" line at a lower price for different types of smokers. I can smoke anything that offers NO RANCID or BAD AFTERTASTE. uke: Now if a cigar lacks 100% taste or flavor, like :yawn: GERGANT'S GOLDEN SIESTA :yawn:, I stop after an inch or two. That is one great looking stick that offers nothing good or bad, just smoke.

I keep my standards low being a very UN-wealthy person, but I need a little hint of some tobacco flavor or spice. MAXIM'S, CARLOS TORANO DOMINICO, PALMA REAL, or PIONEER VALLEY, JOHN BULL, SOL CUBANO CONN, and SEMPER FI, are some of the smokeable DOG ROCKETS I have smoked and have all gotten a passing mark at "CrapCigars.com". Just a hint of tobacco flavor or spice but never foul. Only plan to smoke them when I am past my new daily quota of 2 "good to very good" sticks and should not be smoking anyway. I have a 5 pack of 1976 RESERVE Torpedos and a 20 Box of FRANK'S WAY Belicoso I will be trying Friday that should both fit in well with that group at one for $1. Now if Frank were alive would he allow a cigar to carry his name if it were lousy? HELL NO! Out of respect for the man I hope Felipe Gregorio recognized that fact before he re-started the line.

Lastly, NO ONE has every had to post a bid higher then $22 for 20 FUMA Torpedos, EVER. I sit at $22 now with about 5 hours to go holding one of 4 lots offered. If they are as decent as Punchman said, after I let them sit for 4 weeks, I could handle 20 for $22 any day of the week! :smoke: ray2: I win! :amen:


----------

